# P Fury Stock game AKA "who wants to play a game"



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i recently found a site (im sure there are many) that lets you play the market in simulation so got me thinking,.

who wants to see who can out perform each other in this volitile market>/

the site is investopedia if any one know of another one post it up or make suggestions and post any interest


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Actually looks interesting. Never heard of it before.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a class in college where we did this and it was a blast. If we do this I am in.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes count me in too...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bump

only 2?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 is in, oddly this sounds like more fun than the p-fury fantasy football


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok heres the deal i will set up the game you guys will have to sign up onthe site if you PM or post your e-mail i can invite you to the game or you can search for it, i will call it Piranha fury trade off password will be pfury

there are alot of options for setting the game up 
basics everyone starts with 100k you can trade with margin, short selling and trade options there will be no end we can battle it out for as long as we stay interested unless someone wants to set a time frame but leaving it open would allow others to join later if interested.

here are the rest of the settings if you guys want to review and make suggestions for settings let me know asap before i set it all up


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ok heres the deal i will set up the game you guys will have to sign up onthe site if you PM or post your e-mail i can invite you to the game or you can search for it, i will call it Piranha fury trade off password will be pfury
> 
> there are alot of options for setting the game up
> basics everyone starts with 100k you can trade with margin, short selling and trade options there will be no end we can battle it out for as long as we stay interested unless someone wants to set a time frame but leaving it open would allow others to join later if interested.
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> ok heres the deal i will set up the game you guys will have to sign up onthe site if you PM or post your e-mail i can invite you to the game or you can search for it, i will call it Piranha fury trade off password will be pfury
> 
> there are alot of options for setting the game up
> basics everyone starts with 100k you can trade with margin, short selling and trade options there will be no end we can battle it out for as long as we stay interested unless someone wants to set a time frame but leaving it open would allow others to join later if interested.
> ...


[email protected]
[/quote]
invite sent


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

don't have a clue hwo to o this....It would be fun but I know nothing about trading


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i strongly suggest reading the help on the simulator, there is a 20 minute market delay, i suggest you do not make trades based on the simulator prices but use alternate "realtime" data sources so if you see that say ford "F" is at 2.60 and wan to buy it go to the trades tab and make your transaction it will take 20 minutes for it to go through but the price you get it at should be around teh price it was on the real time data at the time you submit the trade.

it is a little tricky and can make intra day trading a bitch if you buy and the price spikes with in that 20 minutes so keep that in mind when choosing your trades.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

just put 3 offers in... wish me luck


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> just put 3 offers in... wish me luck


good luck

if im not too busy in the morning i will check to see who else wants in before the opening bell.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll do it


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont know sh*t about this, but will gladly be the loser in this game. I'm lucky as sh*t though (anyone who plays poker with me will agree). So who knows.

[email protected]


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

count me in! I might learn a thing or three


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i sent out the invite to anyone that has posted or PM'd their e-mail so far


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok lets do it.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> [email protected]


invite sent


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

[email protected]









Not sure I will get in today though.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Count me in:

[email protected]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i recently found a site (im sure there are many) that lets you play the market in simulation so got me thinking,.
> 
> who wants to see who can out perform each other in this volitile market>/
> 
> the site is investopedia if any one know of another one post it up or make suggestions and post any interest


not sure which site you are on, but me and my buddy are on something similiar on a site, and we are ranked 478 out of like 50023423423423 people or something.
ill try and find out which site we use


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Oops, I forgot to post my email. Well here it is: [email protected]


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I wanna play!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

GM is going up


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

can everyone that is partipating verify that they got the invites i sent and that they have registered and their user name. im not seeing anyone in the rankings .


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

What about the others that didn't get the invites? Lol


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> can everyone that is partipating verify that they got the invites i sent and that they have registered and their user name. im not seeing anyone in the rankings .


i didnt get my invite can u send it again?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

[email protected] i signed up im jmax611


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't get my invite: [email protected]


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nevermind i added myself


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> What about the others that didn't get the invites? Lol


did they give me an email address?

maybe the invite email is marked as spam>/


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

i joined


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ugh i got hosed today, i though for sure with the futures and european markets down and a crappy jobs report the market would be down, boy was i wrong. on top of that after i tied up my funds in what ithough would pan out i went back to my other account and managed to pull out over 6000 in trades, would have been closer to 8k buti had some douch decided to invade my cube during the last 15 minutes when one of my stocks rallied.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i bought gm and ford damm there cheap enough


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I still havnt recieved an email, try [email protected]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> i bought gm and ford damm there cheap enough


i tried to buy gm around 4. 85 and ended up with it at 4.93 which it never reached again today. im hoping it hits five before they have teh congressional review tomorrow then its tiem to short. even if they do get the bridge loan i dont think it will stay above 5. Ford on the other hand might go up and stay up if they are approved.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

1. gvrayman (history) 0.30% $100,300
2. ex0dus6631 (history) N/A $100,000
3. NoCashFlow (history) 10.95% $89,050

apparently I'm winning so far


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

My internet being a bytch lately. Yesterday i was waiting for an important email and it took like 4 hrs for me to recieve it..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> 1. gvrayman (history) 0.30% $100,300
> 2. ex0dus6631 (history) N/A $100,000
> 3. NoCashFlow (history) 10.95% $89,050
> 
> apparently I'm winning so far


this is all relative

here are your transactions:
Date Ticket Trade Type Symbol Quantity Price Fee Total Cash Value Balance 
12/3/2008 9:58 AM 1362912 Stock: Buy at Market Open HMC 500 $19.35 $19.99 $9,694.99 $99,810.01 
12/3/2008 9:58 AM 1362898 Stock: Buy at Market Open GM 1000 $4.80 $19.99 $4,819.99 $100,000.00

mine

Date Ticket Trade Type Symbol Quantity Price Fee Total Cash Value Balance 
12/3/2008 3:32 PM 1374353 Stock: Sell at Market GGP 6000 $1.32 $19.99 $7,900.01 $90,490.07 
12/3/2008 2:43 PM 1373222 Stock: Buy at Market GGP 6000 $1.27 $19.99 $7,639.99 $92,870.06 
12/3/2008 1:36 PM 1371489 Stock: Sell at Market IFX 3000 $1.26 $19.99 $3,760.01 $91,400.05 
12/3/2008 11:43 AM 1368277 Stock: Buy at Market IFX 3000 $1.20 $19.99 $3,619.99 $91,550.04 
12/3/2008 11:12 AM 1367203 Stock: Buy at Market GM 6000 $4.93 $19.99 $29,599.99 $92,695.03 
12/3/2008 10:27 AM 1365963 Short Stock: Short at Market VMW 2000 $19.75 $19.99 $39,480.01 $98,095.02 
12/3/2008 9:59 AM 1364884 Stock: Buy at Market Open CEG 1000 $30.00 $19.99 $30,019.99 $99,355.01 
12/3/2008 9:58 AM 1362906 Stock: Buy at Market Open SDS 500 $99.75 $19.99 $49,894.99 $100,000.00

biggest mistakes were buying ceg at market open and not shorting it and buying sds at market open. other wise i would ahve profitted off of those, but im not convincesd the markets will continue to rally and CEG should come back up

if my picks pan out i will be well ahead..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> My internet being a bytch lately. Yesterday i was waiting for an important email and it took like 4 hrs for me to recieve it..


if you dont get it you can go to investopedia and sign up then "Join game" the game name and password on on page one of this thread


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

invites sent to 06c6 and puff


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

why do i only see 3 members on the ranking? is it only the top3 are showed?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I could only see 3 till it updated. It updates at like 6:45p.m or so. Now I see 9, Im 6th so far.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sent a PM with my email. Im in


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Trigga said:


> sent a PM with my email. Im in


sent invite


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

week 1 standings

Rank Overall Account Value (USD) 
1. Jayson745 (history) 3.56% $103,564 
2. gvrayman (history) 2.54% $102,540 
3. MiGsTeR (history) 0.41% $100,406 
4. DogfoodEnforcer (history) 0.28% $100,285 
5. Pit_man (history) 0.01% $99,985 
6. ex0dus6631 (history) 0.22% $99,780 
7. mao10 (history) 0.44% $99,560 
8. n3p (history) 1.08% $98,925 
9. jmax611 (history) 1.20% $98,800 
10. NoCashFlow (history) 13.31% $86,689


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

whats your name on there?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

gvrayman said:


> whats your name on there?


Ya I dont reconise everyone.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mee too, if its not too late.

[email protected]


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I bet Nismo is nocashflow


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> I bet Nismo is nocashflow


LOL correct


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i went from 10th to 2nd lol i wonder if i should start selling


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> i went from 10th to 2nd lol i wonder if i should start selling


it was an interesting day, i wonder how much longer the rally can run.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Am still trying to figure out what stock I want to invest on.. lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy crap. the company i bought stock in went up another 20$ the last two days. sweeT!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Puff said:


> holy crap. the company i bought stock in went up another 20$ the last two days. sweeT!


Hey puff, whats your name in the game?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dogfoodenforcer

i just spent a shitload of money in the game today. something around the 50k region. hopefully i dont get hooped. it could potentially pay off, but we shall see


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey I just tryed to buy some stock. It said pending pending pending then just disappeared? Anyone else have this happen? I was going to get in low, that pisses me off!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy sh*t. was today just a really bad trading day, or was it just my stocks?lol


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Puff said:


> holy sh*t. was today just a really bad trading day, or was it just my stocks?lol


it wasnt just you lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> holy sh*t. was today just a really bad trading day, or was it just my stocks?lol


it wasnt just you lol
[/quote]

im still getting powend b y my attempted short on VM ware the first day of the contest which happened to be the beginning of the recent rally. if i can atleast break even on that one and CEg i will be up in the running again.

today was interesting, it was only a matter of time before there was some profit taking and reaction to all the negative news, todays sell off will likely spark some sell of in foriegn markets and result in lower futures and another down day tomorrow but still bound to be some solid trades.

good luck gents.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well i learned something yesterday/today dont try to sell anything after 3:40 the transaction hangs and it went through the following day at what ever the stock is worth at the time. BS i put in the sell at 3:41 and would have had a dollar a share instead it went through at 2 dollars less then what i paid.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i wanna play , where to sign in?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Sign up at investopedia.com and the password is pfury


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

my stocks performed well today...


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

[email protected] 
looks like nice game


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

My stocks tanked today!! Lost I dont know like 4-5g







But there is always another day!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

god damnit. one of my stocks dropped 20% today!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> god damnit. one of my stocks dropped 20% today!!!


LOL

welcome to my world


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish I had a better idea of what I was doing. I just started by putting everything into amazon and ebay thinking christmas coming would be good, then picked some random stock that took off pretty good. Noticed I still had buying power, so bought something people considered bullish(learned thats good), got more buying power and did that again, and so on.

I checked on other people and see nobody is buying as much as they can. Mabey thats a bad strategy then? I bought over 200k worth of stuff now. i hope I'm not screwing myself. I also see people with stocks going up or down 25%+ I want some stocks that move like that. I have a lot to learn yet. I really dont know what I'm doing. Like when to sell, or what short is, or margin or any of that stuff. I've just been hitting the stock ideas button and picking stuff with alot of bullish. Kinda cheating I guess. I figured if I have no clue, I might as well go with the majority who know more than me.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

cool game
bought couple stocks , so far gain only


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i bought some Electronic Arts stocks, as i know ive heard that they have been gaining lately...they went up the first day...then sh*t the bed.lol

i wonder if any good games by them are coming out soon, or if i should just sell it and take the loss


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> I wish I had a better idea of what I was doing. I just started by putting everything into amazon and ebay thinking christmas coming would be good, then picked some random stock that took off pretty good. Noticed I still had buying power, so bought something people considered bullish(learned thats good), got more buying power and did that again, and so on.
> 
> I checked on other people and see nobody is buying as much as they can. Mabey thats a bad strategy then? I bought over 200k worth of stuff now. i hope I'm not screwing myself. I also see people with stocks going up or down 25%+ I want some stocks that move like that. I have a lot to learn yet. I really dont know what I'm doing. Like when to sell, or what short is, or margin or any of that stuff. I've just been hitting the stock ideas button and picking stuff with alot of bullish. Kinda cheating I guess. I figured if I have no clue, I might as well go with the majority who know more than me.


well this is one of the reasons to play the game.

if you look at the portfolios and trade history of the players there are some broad startegies going on.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Gvray, how you have 200k capital? Lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> i bought some Electronic Arts stocks, as i know ive heard that they have been gaining lately...they went up the first day...then sh*t the bed.lol
> 
> i wonder if any good games by them are coming out soon, or if i should just sell it and take the loss


you bought at a bad time they reported looses, reduced their projections and will most likely be downgraded by analysts. plus we will more then likely see a few days of sell off's when you think it hits bottom buy up at least another 100 shares, this way if the stock hits 20 again you will be able to unload with out taking a loss.

this was a low volume rally with most stock going up nore on the fact they were such a bargan then on their financials. alot of companies have been taking big hits on cutting thier projections. This slide may take the dow back down around 8300 - 8100 unless the house passes the auto bailout, that might create a surge but i think it will try to test for a bottom again.

i know my account looks terrible right now (im in last) but if this sell off continues there will be a major change in standings. Dec 22nd or 23rd will be a big day....


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

:rasp:

Nismo why do you have a stock and option port? Whats the diffrence? Lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> :rasp:
> 
> Nismo why do you have a stock and option port? Whats the diffrence? Lol


i dont have any options right now just stocks and shorts. im not even sure why it shows the options trading section. i really dont full understand options enough yet to give it a shot.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

another interesting day


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oops. forgot to check up on my stuff.lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ohh snap, finally coming out of last place.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

ima 4th hahah


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

My rankings varies from day to day


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude i have 86K at the start of today, just at 100k now.

of course the numbers look ugly if you consider that everyone started at a hundred grand and two weeks later thats all i have but i sold off a bunch of stocks at over 20k of losses look out effers i adjusted my strategy


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

was 3rd, now 4th


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been riding the top, but doing so by just taking the majority opinion and running with that. I decided to mix things up today. I sold all my best sh*t. Had a ton of amazon that was keeping me at the top. Sold at +15 or so percent(about 50k worth). Now I'm diversifying and seeing what happens. I figured I might as well dump the best ones while they were way up. I guess I'll have to wait and see if that was the right move or not.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

In this rate Nismo might have to file for virtual bankruptcy


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> In this rate Nismo might have to file for virtual bankruptcy


i know i take ten steps back then three steps forward.

ive been super busy at work and missed a couple of windows of oportunity to make trades. dispite my low account value i have been clearing close to a grand of day of trades, right now NCT is holding my balance down but when the market performs that stock will turn a nice profit for me if the volume is high enough. the market has been very strange lately. i was expecting todays sell off to happen yesterday, this recent period of upward movement has retested the previous highs the end of november. im thinking we might be retesting the lows again, maybe back around low8's on the dow. might be a good couple of days for the ETF's consider some stocks were gaining today and reaching 52 week highs against the momentum of the rest of thier sectors. ive been basing my trades on technical indicators and market trends not so much on company financials fo long term trades. in the last two weeks i have bailed on a couple of stocks way too early, i had HMA for a few hours and it was barely moving so i sold it a a couple cents a share profit, if i was more patient i would have had more then 2 dollars a share. same with XL i bought it at rock bottom last, i still made some profit but not nearly what i could have. ceg on teh other hand i got inand out of a couple of tiems to make up my initiall losses and got out right before it dropped. VMware really screwed me hard when i was going to short it from 19'75 and it went on a two week tear up to 24 and change. at that point i had to take the loss to free up cash to make more profitable trades,..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

I think the simulator is jacked up today it has not updated the stock prices since market open which really blows since i would have bene able to make a few grand. iw ould suggest not buying or selling anything until its fixed


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I'm on my way to the bottom. The new strategy was a disaster. I haven't seen so much red sense we started this thing.

I dont want to dump it all when its so far down. But I dont want to keep it so it can go down further. I really wish I knew what I was doing. I guess I'm just gonna ride the wave into the ground and hope it turns around.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you might be getting a margin call.

from what ive read heard ect things will likely continue to drop, posiibly to test bottom again, the 4th Q results will be coming out that wont be a pretty picture, then the jobless reports however most people should be aware and expecting those to be grim. the market will likely turn up around the inaugeration then mabye slump again.

i would say wither go long term and buy on strong financials and low prices, there are alot of deals out there or play the cycles and hope teh volitility goes in your favor. it hasnt been going in mine.

once again i made about 5k on my other account while i sucked wind in our game today.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I took over the #1 spot







By $600 or so :nod: To bad it prob wont last long


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Iv finally decided I want to play. Is it too late? If not, could I have the link to the site?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Pit_man said:


> Iv finally decided I want to play. Is it too late? If not, could I have the link to the site?


I think people can come in whenever, and if you start with 100k you'll already be beating nismo
















heres the link to the site, but I'm not sure how you get into the p-fury game. Dont remember. you should shoot nismo a pm, or what til he see the thread popped up again. http://simulator.investopedia.com our game is called "Piranha fury trade off"


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea, poor nismo







Am not doing too bad too nor am I doing too shabby


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> Yea, poor nismo :rasp: Am not doing too bad too nor am I doing too shabby


dont worry about poor nismo, New castle annouced tehy would suspend their dividend about a month ago and teh stock lost half its value but the last week it is creeping back up even with the rest of teh market dropping, a few more up days and it will come back around and i will be well inteh running again. the majority of the rest of my trades have been good.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

NVM found the password lol, 1st page.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I had a class in college where we did this and it was a blast. If we do this I am in.


Is GG in our game?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bank of america better have something good to say tomorrow morning. between them and effing nct suspending their dividend im getting my ass handed to me.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I got smoked last week. things finally stopped going down yesterday and i actually saw a little gain. I'm not quiting, I'm gonna ride this sh*t until it either hits the ground or makes a half way comeback. If I get back to 120k or so I'ma sell it all and start a new with new picks. I wanna just dump it all in one stock(worse thing you can do) and hope for the best. I will either be first or last, thats my goal.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> I got smoked last week. things finally stopped going down yesterday and i actually saw a little gain. I'm not quiting, I'm gonna ride this sh*t until it either hits the ground or makes a half way comeback. If I get back to 120k or so I'ma sell it all and start a new with new picks. I wanna just dump it all in one stock(worse thing you can do) and hope for the best. I will either be first or last, thats my goal.


you will only be able to put 50 percent of you funds into on stock, which is what i did and i missed a golden sell point and the next week it tanked.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok its almost been a year.. How your stocks doing?









Here is mine lol

Sell C CITIGROUP INC 200 $7.98 $4.67 $934.00 $0.00(0.00 %) -$662.00 (-41.48 %)
Loading...
Sell MVIS MICROVISION INC 1000 $1.27 $5.30 $5,300.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $4,035.00 (318.97 %)
Loading...
Sell ETFC E*TRADE FINANCIAL CORP 3000 $1.25 $1.70 $5,100.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $1,350.00 (36.00 %)
Loading...
Sell AMD ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES 2000 $2.19 $5.64 $11,280.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $6,900.00 (157.53 %)
Loading...
Sell SNG CANADIAN SUPERIOR ENERGY 20000 $1.06 $0.68 $13,600.00 $0.00(0.00 %) -$7,600.00 (-35.85 %)
Loading...
Sell HL HECLA MINING CO 6000 $1.87 $4.83 $28,980.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $17,750.00 (158.06 %)
Loading...
Sell IVN IVANHOE MINES LTD 5000 $1.81 $12.77 $63,850.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $54,800.00 (605.52 %)
Transaction History for IVN (close)
Date - Time Amount Purchase Share Price Purchase Amount Adjusted Purchase Price
12/5/2008 10:02 AM 5000 $1.81 $9,050.00 $1.81
Sell GLG GLG PARTNERS INC 5000 $2.30 $3.63 $18,150.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $6,650.00 (57.83 %)
Loading...
Sell GE GENERAL ELECTRIC CO 1000 $18.03 $16.08 $16,080.00 $0.00(0.00 %) -$1,950.00 (-10.82 %)
Loading...
Sell NGD NEW GOLD INC 5000 $1.20 $4.12 $20,600.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $14,600.00 (243.33 %)
Loading...
Sell VG VONAGE HOLDINGS CORP 5000 $1.00 $1.44 $7,200.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $2,200.00 (44.00 %)
Loading...
Total: $191,074.00 $0.00(0.00 %) $98,073.00 (105.45 %)


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I quit messing with it for a long time, mostly because everything takes forever with dial up. I'm on dsl right now, so I'm going to mess around again.

It looks like out of 13 of us, nobody lost money. 
it also looks like dogfoodenforcer hit the jackpot with one of his stocks going up 877%


----------

